# Tile Talk: Designs...



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I know some of you that do higher end remodels use a designer. For those that don't how do your customers come up with a design for their tile projects?

Do you help?
Do you let them figure it out on their own?
Magazines?
Ask on CT ()?
Other?

_*Discuss*_


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

In house design.


(verklempt)


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> (verklempt)


Should we talk amongst ourselves?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I just guess.


----------



## AtlRemodeling (Jan 23, 2008)

A number of different ways depending on the client. Some know exactly what they want before we ever start, others look at some of our past work and/or tile installers photos. Also one of the tile dealers we buy from has a number of showers built in their warehouse each showing different design ideas. This seems to help a lot as well.

Are there any CADs that do a good job allowing you to create borders, accents, benches/seats, etc, etc?


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

I send homeowners into a few local suppliers that have plenty of displays to see. After they decide on tile, listello's and other accents, I then guide them on the best layout... Guess Im playing designer for no pay, but it honestly doesnt take very long to come up with a good plan after they already picked out the material.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

angus242 said:


> For those that don't how do your customers come up with a design for their tile projects?
> 
> Do you help?
> Do you let them figure it out on their own?
> Magazines?


I've come to like architects and hate designers, especially rich female ones that don't have a job.  Best gig is to work directly for the architect and bypass the GC. Less games, more stroke and it po's them if they're d**ks.
I think architects work and designers have TV shows and brunches.

I don't like to send people to tile/carpet stores as a lot of those people are either clueless clerks or shark like salesmen, so I send them to arizona tile, a few smaller franchise places I know the mgr of, or even a big box if they're in the price bracket. They are also familiar with my work and after talking to them and getting an idea of where their head is, I send them more pictures of my work if I think there's a need to so we can come to some sort of conclusion/agreement.

...but that doesn't mean i won't offer up any changes when they come back. I guess that happens most of the time and mainly with accents/insets/borders. Then I lay it out a different way and let them give me the OK. I dry lay out a line/cross to give them a visual as a lot of people don't speak the same language nor do they have the experience to visualize what I'm talking about. I learned this the hard way as my version of "random" was different that their version of "random".....


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

If not using a designer, I send them to the showrooms, usually they have some kind of idea what they want and the sales person/designer can direct them to a decision.
Once the tile choice is made we will refine the design to the real world with the tile setter.
It seems no matter how much planning you do up front there are always adjustments that need to be made to make it work.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

For me it's a little of, all of the above.

Some customers have an idea of what they want to accomplish, and I help them fine tune their ideas into a doable project.

Some customers have no idea what to do, so I usually send them to the showroom/supplier I use, where the employees are friendly, and knowledgeable, and are usually able to steer them in a direction. If not, I will make suggestions, and can usually come up with a design which makes them happy.

Some customers already have a designer (usually an out of work family member with formal some training :laughing, but as you know, even when working with a designer, you usually have to tweak a couple of things to make it work.

I recently did a bathroom remodel for a client, when her sister in law saw the project, she fell in love with it and wanted the exact same design, tile, and all. I love it when that happens. :thumbup:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

This is about as fancy as I can come up with.The customer had been sitting an all this tile for a LONG time.They where happy.
I much prefer if the customer has something in mind.
I once had a lady say "Just make it look nice"..I said no way,we need to agree on a specific design.That one came out really boring...


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

HS345 said:


> For me it's a little of, all of the above.
> 
> Some customers have an idea of what they want to accomplish, and I help them fine tune their ideas into a doable project.
> 
> ...


Nice lookin job Greg:thumbsup:

I'm pretty much the same as above, depends on the customer and situation, although the last few I have done more design work than I care to. I always feel like it is mostly opinion in the first damned place....and mine is probably different than yours :laughing: not to mention it can be very time consuming. I do like to guide the customer in material selection, fixture placement, etc. 

For those of you that do it, are you charging enough?


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Nice lookin job Greg:thumbsup:
> 
> I'm pretty much the same as above, depends on the customer and situation, although the last few I have done more design work than I care to. I always feel like it is mostly opinion in the first damned place....and mine is probably different than yours :laughing: not to mention it can be very time consuming. I do like to guide the customer in material selection, fixture placement, etc.
> 
> For those of you that do it, are you charging enough?


 
Exactly.....Design does take up a lot of time! And it seems lately for me when I lay everything out and then install the next day when homeowner is at work....they come home and decide that they want to change something! 

It seems like it would be easier to have a designer (or middle man) to put between me and the customer so that I have someone to blame or have an easier time charging alot more to change something 

Problem with that though I guess is the price increase and losing the customer because its too expensive.......

Guess I need to just find richer customers!


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

You can be the greatest installer in the world (in any trade), but if you're installing ugly materials or a poor design it's not going to get you very far. At the very least you may find yourself stuck installing the same kind of materials, in the same scale of projects, year after year after year. 

In the beginning, I swiped ideas from wherever I could find them--usually magazines and books (and still do). I was fortunate to connect with some very talented designers years ago and through them have had the opportunity to install some amazing materials and work on some great projects. It's definitely A LOT more work to take on design duties for a project in addition to planning and executing a quality installation. I enjoy working with designers for that reason, because it allows for greater focus on the experience we deliver our clients, and the quality/longevity of the installation. However, some of the most rewarding projects for me were those I had a hand in designing. 

The value of professional design can't be disputed--but anyone can improve the aesthetic quality of their work by reading and studying design. Simply paying attention to the current material trends in what's being published can go a long way toward making your work look better. 

HINT: I see many contractor websites with page after page after page of off-white porcelain and limestone. We don't always get to chose what we install, I know, but in the internet/visual branding age you limit your growth by installing the same thing over and over again. 

Even simple projects can benefit from just a little extra thought, and good design doesn't necessarily have to equal expensive. Sometimes, a well placed accent within the context of simpler materials can have a very powerful impact.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Best approach to laying out tile in a bathroom renovation*

Tile layout is a key element in bathroom design and planning. Each tile or look creates it's own set of tile prep and challenges. I work with designers on about 1 out of 4 projects and agree with Chris that it goes a long way into pulling off a great space. Often the designers can describe the "Look" and we debate the best plan of attack. Often the designers depend on use to make their wishes happen and steer them straight if they are winding off course and creating problems by improving cosmetics.

When the client has hired me direct and wants my help I have been asking for their magazine clippings and wish list first. I overview the project and make recommendations from there - but shopping for tile is like buying tools or clothes - everyone has their own taste.

A good jumping off point is at www.houzz.com. Ask your client to set up an account and add photos to their "Idea Book". Once they get a number of pictures you can get your head around what they like and fine tune the layout.

I believe in mapping out the tile layout before any framing or rough in happens. There is no reason for plumbing fixtures and shower niches not to line up perfectly if there is allowance made for such precise planning. Moving vent lines and the odd stud can go a long way into making an average job - sparkle.

My thoughts.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Design/Colors/style*

When I have a project I usually have the client explain what they are after, and what colors they would like to use. If I see something that I don't think is going to work(clash) I will recommend some colors or design to enhance the rooms feel - not make it scream out at you. I have learned about designs and styles through many books that I have educated myself on. 
I designed the bathroom tile pictured below for my client-originally She came up to me with some ideas and tile- some of which after I showed her were not really going to flow in the room. I liked her colors- earth tones, some were not so good. The 1/2? border on the WP wall end was cut along with the green diamond inlay and a BN accent insert. 
The 1/4 round Arched seat was an enjoyable part of this project as well - I used all 3 tile colors in this bathroom into the 1/4 round arched seat - all mapped out on the seat ,hand cut and individually placed along with 3 different colored grouts to blend the design together.
The floor was a customer design as well , the leaf pattern was done at my shop with a wet BS and then inlayed into the pattern . 
Projects like these don't come up that often for me - but when they do I get a chance to let my creativity let loose, I enjoy it so much it's hard to stop sometimes. But what was helpfull were the books I have read- it was the platform from which I learned about design/colors/style many years ago-:wheelchair:. 
Brian


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

Awsome ideas! That seat is awsome. :thumbup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*John,*

"_There is no reason for plumbing fixtures and shower niches not to line up perfectly if there is allowance made for such precise planning_. Moving vent lines and the odd stud can go a long way into making an average job - sparkle."


I have to "respectfully" disagree with you about that statement-please, no offense. IMO , I think that is very important to try and take that into consideration when implementing your design layout. I have seen some so called "high end" work on a few homes where the valve/trim assembly where not taken into consideration and a manufactures border was inlayed ,1/2 of it going though the escutcheon valve trim plate and that was the first thing I saw, as well as the owner. IMO , either it is placed perfectly in line with the trim plate. below or above- but not cutting it off .
Maybe to some professionals- it doesn't matter but IMPO when you are dealing with high end craftsmanship "everything " involves paying attention to detail and design aspect with the completed project coming out as perfect as possible. Thats why they are so expensive- it's not all about the $$$$$product involved- it's the design/craftsmanship and attention to details that separates you from the rest.:thumbsup:
Sincerely,
Brian


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

PrestigeR&D said:


> "_There is no reason for plumbing fixtures and shower niches not to line up perfectly if there is allowance made for such precise planning_. Moving vent lines and the odd stud can go a long way into making an average job - sparkle."
> 
> 
> I have to "respectfully" disagree with you about that statement-please, no offense. IMO , I think that is very important to try and take that into consideration when implementing your design layout. I have seen some so called "high end" work on a few homes where the valve/trim assembly where not taken into consideration and a manufactures border was inlayed ,1/2 of it going though the escutcheon valve trim plate and that was the first thing I saw, as well as the owner. IMO , either it is placed perfectly in line with the trim plate. below or above- but not cutting it off .
> ...


I don't get it, you apologize for disagreeing but you both seem to be saying the same thing to me, I must be reading something wrong.

This is a great topic though, I think getting everything laid out in a bathroom so it ties in with the tile right is very challenging and very rewarding when done properly.

I guess I fell a bit short on this one, my valves are not centered on the deco band.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Orson,*

Orson, what I was saying was IMO (In MY Opinion) I feel that it is important,,-but not everyone is going to agree with me-and nothing is writen in stone when it comes to design- it's all good,,,,,,,,,,,,:thumbsup:
Brian


----------



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

My wife designs, I build. Our clients love it, the HO likes a female touch, at least the HO's wife or girl friend does. What a way to close the deal.:clap:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Osito said:


> My wife designs, I build. Our clients love it, the HO likes a female touch, at least the HO's wife or girl friend does. What a way to close the deal.:clap:


I agree. When I was doing kitchen remodels, we used a (pretty) female designer who was very good. Male customers liked her, female customers trusted her!


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

OK, back to the original question at hand...

My cousin is a school trained interior designer who does not practice design full time but often works with my clients including on tile layout.

My preferred tile showroom is staffed by a CKBD who is available to work with the client on tile selection and design

Sometimes the client already has the tile picked out and the design drawn:clap:

If you feel like you could use a hand with design but don't necessarily want to pay high dollars for an established interior designer a great option is to contact a local post secondary school that offers interior design. They usually have staff that are more than happy to assist you with selecting one of their graduates to work with and you can review their portfolio work etc. to make sure you're getting a young designer with some chops (at a good price).


----------



## TileTim (Jul 11, 2007)

I do all my own designs with input from the ho's and draw it all up in Sketchup (free from google)

and yes I am charging for this service (built into price of install - t&m)

they sign off B4 I start - no complications later on down the road.

here is some previous stuff - not photo realistic but give them an idea.


----------



## TileTim (Jul 11, 2007)

*some more & 1 I am working on*

hers is some more


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

TileTim said:


> I do all my own designs with input from the ho's and draw it all up in Sketchup (free from google)
> 
> and yes I am charging for this service (built into price of install - t&m)
> 
> ...



Tim,

Excellent job of using a free product to your advantage. That's a great way to differentiate yourself from your competition & give the customer a realistic view of your designs :thumbup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

TileTim said:


> I do all my own designs with input from the ho's and draw it all up in Sketchup (free from google)
> 
> and yes I am charging for this service (built into price of install - t&m)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip - i gonna give it a try :thumbsup:


----------

